# Hi,info appreciated



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey everyone!!!

I'm 21 about 5'10" and about 115lbs.

Yes really 115lbs. which is why i'm begining to work out, im tired of being so small.

I am a vegitarian so I know I've got my work cut out for me in order to accomplish this task. Although I do eat Dairy Products, love fruit and rice and beans.

I don't have a meal schedule yet because i'm not really sure what all I should eat so if anyone has any suggestions of what to eat and what kinds of shakes I could take please respond.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Being a veggie I'm sure fellow mod Raz will help you out. If not I will post a diet for you tommorrow when not so intoxicated


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for any help/advice giving.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all, cut this vegetarianism out! Only joking.

Get yourself a big bag of oats and the whey protein powder of your choice. 400ml milk, 100gm oats, 60gm whey plus one banana makes for a decent shake, you could have two of these, maybe three per day.

Egg Whites and whey shakes are your best protein sources I would say, followed by soya and dairy produce.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

turbodragon

lets start from the beginning.

Whats a typical day of food for you?

do you do any weight lifting at all?

do you have enough money to budget for more food?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Normally I would eat about 3 eggs, toast, and grits for breakfast.

Lunch I would eat red beans and white rice with a strawberry smoothie.

Dinner would be some sort of pasta.

Yes I just recently started working out, not sure of the right machines to do, so I try to use different kinds for different areas of the body.

Yes I have plenty of cash to get anything I need for food.

Today I had 4 eggs, 2 unbuttered toast and a 8oz Whey shake. Then I worked out at the jim for an hour, jogged and ran alittle then hit the jim for another 1/2 hour followed by a Strawberry Smoothie from the jim.

Tonight i'll have Alfredo pasta, corn and fruit.

Is there anything wrong with that or is there anything I could add to make it better.

Thanks for the shake recipe Andy, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

Unless You have body fat to burn. Give up the cardio. Stick with the weights. Take a look in the begginers forum at Garry's routine. If You use Golds Gym the smoothie bar will make a good Post workout shake with whey. you may want to think about an Amino supplement as you eat a V. Diet.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I would agree with flug.

why bother doing loads of running if your trying to GAIN weight?

Sure its fine to be fit cardiovascularly but if your primary concern is to gain some weight i'd say drop your cardio to 30 mins/week or even stop it 

try and aim for 1.5 grams of protein per lb bodyweight per day, split over 6 meals. (so roughly 160grams protein, roughly 26 grams of protein at each meal). Try and have triple that in complex carbohydrates too, and get some healthy fats in.

meal 1 - 3/4 egg omellette ( or 2 whole, 4 whites) with some ham, 2 or 3 slices of wholemeal bread or just oats

meal 2 - handful of nuts, small chicken breast salad (100 grams of chicken breast)

meal 3 - same as above

meal 4 - 1 scoop of whey protein with some oats in it (blended), after your workout

meal 5 - brown pasta or rice with chicken breast, turkey or tuna

meal 6 - whey protein in milk, handful of nuts

---

the above I think would be quite suitable for your current weight, approx 150 - 175 grams protein, 2500 calories.

Assuming you have 8 hours sleep, at midnight to 8am , eat the meals at 3 hour intervals from when you wake up, although have meal 5 closer to meal 4 ideally (and it can be a larger portion).

Good luck

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Nick, hes a veggie mate :roll: :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

After bulking with and without cardio, i have decided with cardio is 10 times better, you keep off the fat alot easier and i dont seem to grow any slower. just make sure you chuck in a few extra calories on the cardio days and you should be fine.

EDIT -- i just noticed your weight, in that case i completey agree with the above, no cardio and a ton of calories.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

FierceFrets said:


> Nick, hes a veggie mate :roll: :lol:
> 
> :twisted: Fierce


ah balls.

ok, well substitute the chicken for quorn, and substitute the ham for lentils

sorted.

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

nick500 said:


> FierceFrets said:
> 
> 
> > Nick, hes a veggie mate :roll: :lol:
> ...


lmao :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

it is hard for veggies to bulk because of the lack of natural sources of protien in thier diet and they tend to subsititute protein shakes for that, which is a help, but not as good...anyone know what the protein content of soy is?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Your not the only one that would forget i'm a veggie, it's cool.

I'll give that meal schedule a go and see how it works out for me. Thanks

What about drinks? I know you need to drink about 4 liters of water a day, but what about Whey shakes or Smoothies? And how often to drink them.

Should I try that shake recipe AndyIron listed earlier?

I'm not sure how much protein is in soy products but I will look into it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

good luck dragon...keep us up to date bro...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mate at your weight I would just eat everything that isn't nailed to the ground within reason for three months. Within reason means no obvious nutritionally awful food and no junk food. Anything as close to its natural state as possible as often as possible in as big portions as possible for 3 months. Eat until you feel sick. Then get your ass back in the kitchen.


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

Sound Advice Young Gun. Good Luck TD69.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

This might sound like a stupid question but how long should I work out and how often?

I've tried to constantly eat before but that was when i wasn't working out so hopefully this time it will be different.

Thanks for the support, I'll keep you all updated.

PS:And by the way the names Nate, unless you like calling me Dragon or TD69 cause thats cool to.


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

Nate,

The link below should explain when to train an what to do. read it and then again and again... etc Theres a lot of info there, take it all in.

http://musclechat.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=1983

You will need to train intensely (but for the first few times just get use to using correct form even if the weight is not heavy).

Once your form is correct you should be looking to use a weight where you can perform 8-12 reps. If you can knock out 12 reps then you need to increase the weight (progressive overload).

As for the food.

Once training you will need to get all the quality calories you can at your weight. Nutrition is the key to unlocking the the gains you can make from your training.

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats exactly what I was looking for Flug.

Thanks

Recently I have been doing sets of 15 reps then 12 reps and then 10 reps.

But it has strained me to much to wear I can't work out for the next couple of days, so I think I will slow it down and try Gary's Excercise.


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

take it easy for the 1st few weight sessions or you will strain your tendons & ligements & this could hinder your training for a few days to a week.

If you do strain them...get an ice pack on & rest.


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

Your welcome m8. Glad to Help.


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

Try not being vegetarian :idea:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Poom said:


> Try not being vegetarian :idea:


lmao - my thought exactly :lol: How can a guy live without chicken and beef :?: :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

It's really not that hard to live without meat. I've never had it so I don't desire to have it, nor do I no what I'm missing.

If I ever did start eating meat I would have to say Chicken would be the first to try, but for now I'll stick vith being a Vegie.


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

Nate,

Its your choice m8. They are just trying to say its a lot easier when you eat meat to get the complete protein sources.

If i was in orlando, with all you can eat steak for $10 i know where i would be :lol:


----------

